
Steve Jobs Isn't A Hypocrite - fogus
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2010/04/steve-jobs-isnt-hypocrite.html
======
rayval
I don't understand the statement that Steve Jobs has to "spend money to
support Flash"? Instead, it appears that he is spending time and effort and
going out of his way to _block_ Flash. There are already 100 apps written in
Flash in the App Store. These apps have not cost Apple one cent.

------
asimjalis
If Jobs could sneak in a waiver for functional languages like Haskell and
Scheme in the app store all will be forgiven.

